# 20% off Green Series LiFe packs from MaxAmps.com



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

*Nine Mile Falls, WA* – For a limited time only MaxAmps.com is blowing out inventory on our popular Green Series LiFe products. Head to MaxAmps.com and take advantage of the 20% savings now! Green Series LiFe packs will not catch fire or explode from over-charging. In addition to being safer than LiPos, they are more robust and provide 1000+ usable cycles (4 times longer than LiPos) under the same discharge conditions which make these new packs the ultimate in performance and value. 

*Features:*
- 5-year 1000-cycle guarantee.
- Perfect fit in all standard RC car battery trays.
- Up to 15C balance charge rate (67 amps) for quick charging.
- 1000+ usable cycles
- Inherently safe technology.
- Low voltage cutoff is not required.

*About MaxAmps.com*

MaxAmps.com is the industry leader for high-quality LiPo, Life and NiMh batteries for air, water and surface RC products. Their packs are made to order same day and are assembled in the USA. All battery packs come 100% waterproof and include a 3-year 300-cycle warranty at no additional charge. For more information on MaxAmps.com, please visit http://www.maxamps.com or call 888-654-4450.


----------

